# Less Than 100 Days!!!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

99 Days till Halloween, Halloween, Halloween
99 Days till Halloween, Silver Shamrock

Doot-deet-doot-deet-doot-deet


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, we're finally out of the triple digits as far as days go. Now if we could just get out of the triple digits as far as heat goes...!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, maybe it will have finally cooled down by Halloween. :voorhees:


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_I can't wait .. I will have my new house to decorate the porch  I have been living in an apartment WAYYY to long! I will have to take pic's when it is all decorated _


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't know about you guys but I'm feeling the crunch already!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> I don't know about you guys but I'm feeling the crunch already!


Yeah, now that we're down to just 93 days I really feel the crunch. I try to be done with this year's new additions by the beginning of October, but realisitcally, I'm not truly done until October 30th.

I still have to make my own LED spotlights, rig up a power supply for them (that is waterproof), and build the "In Case of Vampires Break Glass" box.

Oh yeah, and re-build the obelisk. So little time, and so much heat to make me not want to be out there doing any of it.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

The heat and humidity is a big factor for me too...it's hard to get motivated when you're totally miserable.

I like the "in case of vampires" box, that's a cool idea


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

With the greatest day of the year looming ever closer, I think we need to keep this particular thread bumped up, so we can rejoice and keep hope alive by exclaiming "Only eighty days to go...Only seventy days to go...Only..." or something along those lines, maybe talk about new props, ideas or what stores are selling what. At any rate, consider this thread "bumped." :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

88 days and counting.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

88 more days... that means that they're a whole lot less until school starts. Thats one of my biggest problems- when school starts I have absolutely no free time to do much halloween stuff. This causes me to day dream about halloween stuff in class, which is never good. So I basically only have a month to do all of what I want to do. 

mike


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This is falling too far down the forum for my liking. Time to give it a bump with 80 days and counting.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

For me, it's really a 49 day count at this point. That's when I start pimping out my yard with creepy crawly stuff.

And damn you Sinister! You beat me to bumping this thread.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

No worries mate!


----------



## Blackdawn (Aug 15, 2005)

It is surely getting close, the "I have nothing out and it is Halloween day" dreams have already started! Maybe it is my noggin telling me to get back to work! I can't wait till the first prop is put out.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

75 days people! We're moving right along now.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

My stomach just did a flip-flop when I read that!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Only 74 more days and the clock is quickly running down. I have two haunts to build this year A Road Kill Cafe for a 4X4 Spook Rally and my own haunt which is leaning towards a "Lost Miners Mine-"ish theme. I need to build a facade and atleast a couple of props for both still. 

I did make a couple of the Glowing Lanterns (easy to do and inexpensive) that are on the projects page here and they turned out great. They are going to light the tunnel into the mine. I want to build a bottomless pit for the mine still and I need to paint the canvas that is going to make the cave/mine walls. 

For the Cafe, I need to make a few kills that the other Rally participants can order from. (The people participating in the rally are given a clue to use to get to the check point. At the check point, they get another clue to another check point.) I have a javelina skull that I plan to use with red LED lights in the eye sockets. I need to make a carcas for it though. ant that is only one of the props I wanted to make...

Is any one else starting to feel the crunch?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Haasmama said:


> Is any one else starting to feel the crunch?


Boy am I. Before this October, I still have to finish:


"In Case of Vampires, Break Glass" Box
Build two _weatherproof_ 12v power supplies for my LED spotlights
Build six (maybe more) LED spotlights
Build a frame to mount the FCG onto since the room it goes in is now our new bathroom and I promised my wife I wouldn't put any holes in the new ceiling.
Mount the electronics for the Shaking Skellie cage inside a barrel to better hide the motion sensor.

Doesn't sound like much, but I need to finish alot of that BEFORE October.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*BUMP* We are now just 70 days away. :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Still no worries mate!!!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

There are 69 days, 16 hours, 34 minutes and 37 seconds until Halloween 2005!!!!!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have already started deciding how I am going to decorate my porch (no front yard). Can't wait


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We shall bump ze thread along here. We stand now at 65 days and counting. :jol:


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow .. it's coming  Yay! Only bad thing .. then we have 365 days to wait again .. lol


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

No, just 364 1/2. LOL


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We are two months away, AKA 60 more days. :jol:


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Vlad said:


> No, just 364 1/2. LOL


Hehe .. my bad  Bad kitty adding an extra 1/2 a day


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

just 60 days left??


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

There's still a few hours to go, but I'm going to go ahead and call it. There are now 55 more days until All Hallows. :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We are now only 50 days away! Fifty seems like a magic number doesn't it? But here we are less than two months away. :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Like the ever present and faithful town cryer, I'm here to announce we are just 45 days away...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Like the ever present and faithful town cryer, I'm here to announce we are just 45 days away...


You are luck to live in florida..You get Halloween a whole 3 HOURS sooner than me in California! LOL


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh no I'm really not ready for halloween....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

40 more days...it's getting closer... :jol:


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

im so glad i have 2 weeks free before halloween


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

35 more days and counting... :jol:


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Halloweens almost here. And Then Christmas. Then Easter. Then Halloween again. Cool eh. 33 days.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

One month. Thirty Days. It draweth ever nigh.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I..am....starting...to...panic.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

25 days. Less than a month and I'm sure a lot of you folks are beginning to feel the crunch. :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, I feel it, but I think I have it almost all under control.  Just gotta build a frame to mount my FCG rig onto and about three more spotlights.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

lost a couple of days to damn dental work ...hate the dentist, the scariest man on the plantet... oh well...making props on vicodin is an experience as well...we are having the Santa Anas blowing today...93 degrees and dry with gusts up to about 30mph...all work will be inside next couple of days...


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

don't ya just hate the santa ana's? Lucky for me where we moved this year it is very muted if not non-existant! I couldn't do a graveyard where I was last year because when they would flare up it would destroy any outdoor props.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

2 1/2 weeks until Halloween or Twenty Days to go. :jol:


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

i know only twenty days!

I've still to make an armature, finish my fence, finish my pillars and make my ghost!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Pressure! AAHHHHH! (jumps off cliff)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yesterday was 15 days and now it is exactly two weeks until All Hallows. :jol:


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

OMG! so much to do!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

TEN DAYS, YOU MUTHAS! :jol:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ten more days til halloween, halloween, halloween.
Ten more days til halloween, Silver Shamrock.
do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do.... 


That's right kids, and don't forget to wear your special silver shamrock masks while you watch our super tv special!:zombie: :zombie: :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I gotta toss that on my Netflix queue.  :zombie:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I think I'm gonna hyperventilate! I just got the pallets for my Flying Crank Ghost's shack today, and I had no time to do anything with them! AAAAAA!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Since we're in the single digits, I think I'm gonna update this thread daily.

SEVEN DAYS!!! HOLY COW!!!  :zombie: :xbones:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

You're trying to kill me, aren't you?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

TipoDeemin said:


> You're trying to kill me, aren't you?


Yes. 

SIX! SIX DAYS LEFT!!!

:zombie:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like I beat Zombie-F to the punch here today and proclaim as I do every five days that today is, well, Five More Days Until Halloween 2005! :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

FOUR DAYS LEFT!!!

And with no rain in sight between now and Halloween, I shall start unrolling the "moisture sensitive" stuff tomorrow.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Its comming fast....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes it is. I just can't wait until this weekend. I have a weekend of HORRORS planned out... Witch's Woods Friday, my costume party Saturday, Barrett's Haunted Mansion on Sunday and of course, HALLOWEEN MONDAY! WOO HOO!

Haunting overload. :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Since Z missed day three, I'll give it a bit of represent here and say we have 2 1/2 days left.  :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

ONE MORE DAY PEOPLE! :jol:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hard to belive its tommrow... how time has flown around here! hope everyones ready!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm as ready as I'm ever going to be..I still feel I haven't done enough.

Oh well, happy halloween people!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I actually FINISHED setting up today! That means I can leisurely carve my pumpkins tomorrow and watch a few horror movies before TOT starts.  This is the first time this has happened since I started this whole yard haunting thing. :jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lucky....


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

It's Officially Halloween In Scotland!!!!


Happy Halloween Everyone!


----------

